# Ratings System Flaw: Rides are too perfect, the good people aren't rating.



## Drivenowgobacktofishing (Jul 27, 2017)

I am a well seasoned Uber driver and the percentage of passengers that actually rate me is only 38% out 2634 rides. So I think that if they arrive to their destination still alive and nothing unexpected happened that should be 5 stars by default because the 4 Stars I'm getting and the occasional A**hole are slowly threatening my account with deactivation murdering yet another innocent Uber driver's account. It's like my rides are too perfect so they'll either not rate because nothing interesting happened or they'll give a 4 stars because they didn't get anything more than expected like some candy or a pat on the head. My ratings have dipped towards 4.7. It's pretty annoying.
Anybody else notice the lack of ratings from your passengers?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

The percentage of pax who have rated me has been trending downward for awhile as well. No idea why but just the opposite my ratings have been shooting upwards the past few months. I've changed nothing,and my attitude,etc, remains indifferent at best. Maybe because I hear more and more horror stories about bad drivers from pax as time goes on they are glad to get a driver who is actually normal if not spectacular for a change. Lack of tips with the much celebrated new tip option is what I am noticing right now more than anything. but another topic in itself..


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

It is no surprise most don't rate unless there is something unusually good or bad the average point a to b with no problems is just expected and no reason to rate. I mean if I were to rate such a ride it would be a three as it is just average, so I am sure that the drivers who have me as a rider prefer that I do not rate them rather than rate a 3 for average service.


----------



## bandit13 (Mar 31, 2017)

Drivenowgobacktofishing said:


> I am a well-seasoned Uber driver and the percentage of passengers that actually rate me is only 38% out 2634 rides. So I think that if they arrive to their destination still alive and nothing unexpected happened that should be 5 stars by default because the 4 Stars I'm getting and the occasional A**hole are slowly threatening my account with deactivation murdering yet another innocent Uber driver's account. It's like my rides are too perfect so they'll either not rate because nothing interesting happened or they'll give a 4 stars because they didn't get anything more than expected like some candy or a pat on the head. My ratings have dipped towards 4.7. It's pretty annoying.
> Anybody else notice the lack of ratings from your passengers?


Rating system not a big deal in Toronto Canada. Not manditory so most don't rate. Under 40% rate for me. If you ask the riders most say they can't be bothered or they forget or they don't know how. As for tipping. Riders in Toronto are cheap. They think it is built into the fare. Lie ! They will tip for a cab ride but not an Uber. Females are the cheapest. Males over 35 will tip or if they are in a service industry. Under 30 yrs not happening. They just ***** about costs regardless.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is no surprise most don't rate unless there is something unusually good or bad the average point a to b with no problems is just expected and no reason to rate. I mean if I were to rate such a ride it would be a three as it is just average, so I am sure that the drivers who have me as a rider prefer that I do not rate them rather than rate a 3 for average service.


There is nothing average about a 3. On Lyft a rating of 3 means you will never be paired with that rider/driver again. On Lyft's website it also says that drivers should leave a reason for rating a passenger so low and that it represents that there was a serious issue with the rider.

Even on Amazon.com 3 stars is not average, but usually means you thought the item was a piece of crap but not completely useless.

If you think "3" is an average rating, why on other threads have you implied that if a driver rated you "4" as a passenger that you would rerate him a "1"?

4 is above average on your scale, the one you rate other people with... so shouldn't you be happy if drivers rate you "4"?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> There is nothing average about a 3. On Lyft a rating of 3 means you will never be paired with that rider/driver again. On Lyft's website it also says that drivers should leave a reason for rating a passenger so low and that it represents that there was a serious issue with the rider.
> 
> Even on Amazon.com 3 stars is not average, but usually means you thought the item was a piece of crap but not completely useless.
> 
> ...


And that is why I do not leave a rating for average service I know how Uber etc interpret those ratings and it is not fair.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I see, that makes sense.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Drivenowgobacktofishing said:


> So I think that if they arrive to their destination still alive and nothing unexpected happened that should be 5 stars by default


Pax was asking about how I rate other Uber drivers. I used these words, 'if I arrive safely they get 5* automatically'.
I got a 5* from him.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Drivenowgobacktofishing said:


> I am a well-seasoned Uber driver and the percentage of passengers that actually rate me is only 38% out 2634 rides. So I think that if they arrive to their destination still alive and nothing unexpected happened that should be 5 stars by default because the 4 Stars I'm getting and the occasional A**hole are slowly threatening my account with deactivation murdering yet another innocent Uber driver's account. It's like my rides are too perfect so they'll either not rate because nothing interesting happened or they'll give a 4 stars because they didn't get anything more than expected like some candy or a pat on the head. My ratings have dipped towards 4.7. It's pretty annoying.
> Anybody else notice the lack of ratings from your passengers?


I agree 100% that it should default to a 5 star if they don't rate. My hunch is the PAX know the tipping option comes up if they rate, so they don't rate..that way they feel less guilty about being a ungrateful cheap s.o.b. Out of site out of mind


----------



## Drivenowgobacktofishing (Jul 27, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I agree 100% that it should default to a 5 star if they don't rate. My hunch is the PAX know the tipping option comes up if they rate, so they don't rate..that way they feel less guilty about being a ungrateful cheap s.o.b. Out of site out of mind


If we don't get 5 stars by default it will continue to be an uphill losing battle. It takes so much to raise the feedback back up because the people that are gonna rate you negatively always remember to rate you but the people that will rate you positively will forget to rate you 62% of the time in my case. So to counteract one a**hole's bad rating is very difficult because I have to build up 100 ratings to get rid of it so I have to give almost 300 trips to get that many ratings if you do the math. Like a splinter in your mind, driving you mad...


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Just got my 1st 4*. I do know from whom and why however, I can't drop you where you want you to be dropped if a cop is saying no drop offs and it would block the road (because you have 3 coolers to unload and 4 indecisive people)and be unsafe for you and me.

Or do I ignore the cop yelling at me to keep moving?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Unfortunately the uber rating system turned into the yelp scenario.
Yelp has a similar problem. There is a greater percentage people that only rate if it is a bad experience. On top of that it only takes one bad incident for a pax to rate you low, even if you did everything perfect 29 out of the 30 minutes you drove this person because that one wrong thing you did stands out above the rest.


----------



## Drivenowgobacktofishing (Jul 27, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> Unfortunately the uber rating system turned into the yelp scenario.
> Yelp has a similar problem. There is a greater percentage people that only rate if it is a bad experience. On top of that it only takes one bad incident for a pax to rate you low, even if you did everything perfect 29 out of the 30 minutes you drove this person because that one wrong thing you did stands out above the rest.


I agree but unlike Yelp we have to stare at that bad rating every 30 minutes or so,week after week, month after month, and in some cases you have no idea why or who gave it to you for sure. It's like being with a crowd of people at a concert in the dark after the lights went out and getting stabbed in the back but you have to wait months and in some cases probably a year to give 300 trips before you can have that knife removed.


----------



## Bman1974 (Jul 10, 2017)

I only have a 43% rating percentage. Riders don't really care as long you get them there safely.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> I agree 100% that it should default to a 5 star if they don't rate. My hunch is the PAX know the tipping option comes up if they rate, so they don't rate..that way they feel less guilty about being a ungrateful cheap s.o.b. Out of site out of mind


The rating system should default to a three star for people who do not leave a rating. This would change what the deactivation threshold would be as well to a lower rating depending on your area and their history of ratings.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I agree 100% that it should default to a 5 star if they don't rate. My hunch is the *PAX know the tipping option comes up if they rate, so they don't rate..that way they feel less guilty* about being a ungrateful cheap s.o.b. Out of site out of mind


I think you nailed it.
39% for me on 1650 rides overall. But looking at rides after in-app tipping, its close to 25%. 16 rides the other day, 3 rated me.
Not much chance for an in-app tip that day.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I think you nailed it.
> 39% for me on 1650 rides overall. But looking at rides after in-app tipping, its close to 25%. 16 rides the other day, 3 rated me.
> Not much chance for an in-app tip that day.


I'm back to a 4.91...It took 20+ rides to recover from a millennial PAX that brought me down to a 4.8 on Friday by 3 starring me(I griped about it in a different post). I work part time and try to knock-out 10 rides, which usually takes me around 5 hours...I've been getting an average of 3 in-app tips per ten trips...More PAX are leaving me 5 stars and badges, but I've really had to turn-up the personality to connect with them.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Ratings work fine. We are compared to the driver pool in our area so it is normalized. If you think you should be 5* for just pushing an accelerator you will eventually decline versus drivers that try. Not sure either Uber or Lyft are very anxious to push out drivers from their network so its just a way to manipulate drivers and keep them paranoid. Most actions come from customer complaints and acceptance/cancel gaming although the later are often not described as such directly for reasons.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Drivenowgobacktofishing said:


> I am a well seasoned Uber driver and the percentage of passengers that actually rate me is only 38% out 2634 rides. So I think that if they arrive to their destination still alive and nothing unexpected happened that should be 5 stars by default because the 4 Stars I'm getting and the occasional A**hole are slowly threatening my account with deactivation murdering yet another innocent Uber driver's account. It's like my rides are too perfect so they'll either not rate because nothing interesting happened or they'll give a 4 stars because they didn't get anything more than expected like some candy or a pat on the head. My ratings have dipped towards 4.7. It's pretty annoying.
> Anybody else notice the lack of ratings from your passengers?


Try educating some of your passengers. My rating has increased since I began using these cards.


----------

